# Great Indoor Trees!!!!



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I happened accross a wonderful tree that is a nice size for G 1/29th etc... 
I was at the local Greenburg show and a vendor had only 1... 
It is a Dept 56 Village Autimn Maple tree... cost me 11 bucks... not too bad... 
I am modeling fall/winter on my indoor layout... 
Nice thing about this tree is it is over 11" tall and has individual silk leaves on the branches... each branch is bendable wire so you can shape as you wish... 
The base is plastic at the bottom fo the trunk with some roots going out... easy to fix up nice with some ground cover... 

So I figured I'd find a few more... I looked it up online...WRONG... discontinued in 1993!?!?!?!? grrr... 

But wait... I have been looking on EBAY... anf Finally... a bunch showed up today... got 3 more for $5.50 each plus shipping... YES!!! 

here is a link to one of the auctions... This does not do it justice... once it is shaped up it looks almost real.. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120300913703 


I happened a few years back in Michael's Crafts to find similar tiny fall leaves in silk that I storred away.... 

They will look great scattered under the trees with a man raking them (I already have him waiting) 

I will take a pic and post soon... If I were you guys I would keep an eye out... 

best trees I have seen... 

Philip


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I stumbled onto a good looking branch arrangement to make trees. Earlier this spring I trimmed and hacked off major piecs on my drawf alberta spruces. They laid on the hills side nearby until the needles all died and fell off. Great shapes. Many two stalk spruces became one stalk. Wow! Whole trees. I little glue and saw dust or ground foam. NEW deciduous TREES. Sorry no photos yet.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Great find. 

Bev is really into all the Dept 56 stuff and every time we get down to Art Knapps I can be sure she is content to wander around that area for hours while I spend time talking trains. I found the winter (No leaves. Leafs?) birch trees very handy and I've used quite a few against the back wall in tight places. 

Still, I highly recommend natural material if you live in an area where stuff like this grows..... 























It's Sage but there are many other plants that work just as well. At least one person I know down east has used roots (of something or other???) as oak trees. Washed and turned upside down they looked excellent and will last forever. 

Give it a try. 

Dave


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Another idea to consider. I live in Roanoke, VA. I don't know how wide this chain is spread around the country, but my wife and I were in the Salem, Va Big Lots store for another item today. I noticed that the Christmas holiday things were already in stock. The store had the "el cheapo" 9 inch artificial evergreen treess for $1.00 each. 18 inch artificial evergreen trees were $3.50 each. Both sizes would probably work well as background trees.

It seemed like those prices were probably as good as some "after Christmas" sale prices. Worth a look if you are already in the store for something else.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

